# looking for duncan callender



## michael higgins (Aug 4, 2006)

does any s/n members know the whereabouts of duncan callender.i sailed with duncan for a couple of years in the late 70's when he was mate on the hadleys collier cymbeline,when he left the sea he took up a post as pilot on the river wear but it must be about 28 year since i last saw him.


----------

